
Fixing the Most Despicable Website on the Planet – Facebook - myinnerbanjo
https://arbitraryblog.com/2019/03/13/fixing-the-most-despicable-website-on-the-planet-facebook/
======
nilskidoo
When so many millions of users persist in the face of so many established
facts, I'd say that each and every one deserves everything they get of the
experience.

